# Max Speed?



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just bought an 01 Sentra GXE, and I was wondering, what would my car max at? I don't really get a chance to go that fast, as I can't risk a ticket. Cops watch the freeways near me pretty solid, and I won't speed at night when the traffic would allow it, due to visibility. I found myself curious as to just how fast I could go, and I'm sure someone here has pushed a Sentra to it's limit. Could I get some insight please?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I beleive that aerodynamic drag stops the sentra at around 130. I am not sure what (if any) governor is on the GXE model. 

Mike?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Just because this will lead to blatant stories of illegal speeds on public roads, I'll close this thread.......

but the general top speed for a stock 01 GXE is between 115-120mph


----------

